# Hemingway vs Don Carlos



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok this is my last question on the forums for today, but hey.. im keepin you guys busy right?.... I have just had all these burning questions that I wanted to ask so thats why I'm here.. to be enlightened....right?  

I really like AF Hemingways.. prolly right now my favorite cigar. All the sizes are good in my opinion, they are good and oily and have a taste like no other.
I know Don Carlos's have cameroom wrappers too and are AF, so whats the difference between the 2? Is it just the Hemmy's are figurados and DC's are not? Mainly im wondering about taste and if anyone can tell me I'd appreciate it.
:ms :ms :ms


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

The dons cost more  But in my opinion the construction is better. The dons also have a more of a woody/cedar flavor than the AF Hemingways. But these are my opinions and that may verry from yours, I suggest trying some and chances are you will like as much if not more than the Hemmingways. :w :al


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Thing about it is, the Dons seem to be bigger and bulkier cigars. I think i would much prefer the figurado shapes, and the smaller ring gauges. Plus lighting the Hemmy's are so damn easy, god i love it.
Correct me if im wrong about the bigger and bulkier DC part.


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Plus, my store only carries Hemmy's
If i wanted to try the Don's I'd have to drive 2 hours to the STL. Only worth doing for a guarenteed good smoke.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Don Carlos cigars are richer/more flavorful whereas the Hemmingways are spicier IMO. The good Hemmingways are the Work Of Art and Short Story in the Cameroon, I don't buy any of the others. I like the Don Carlos line better than Hemmingways, except for the Hemmi Maduros. In the Hemmingway Maduro I have smoked many of the Signatures and one Classic. Thanks to a VERY generous BOTL here I will soon be trying my first WOAM, which I am very excited about.

Look into a Don Carlos #4 Paul, its a nice small Belicoso, and you can get them for darn near the same cost as Short Stories when you buy them by the box. One of our advertisers here, Billboard tobacco has them for $125 a box currently.

-Matt-


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. One question tho, do you think that the shape of the Hemmy's give it any sort of different perk?
I do prefer smaller gars tho so i will definetly try to find a DC #4...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

When smoking a smaller cigar it is generally burning hotter so you get different flavor. The shape isn't affecting the flavor so much as the blend though. The Dons have a different blend for sure.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Don Carlos cigars are richer/more flavorful whereas the Hemmingways are spicier IMO. The good Hemmingways are the Work Of Art and Short Story in the Cameroon, I don't buy any of the others. I like the Don Carlos line better than Hemmingways, except for the Hemmi Maduros. In the Hemmingway Maduro I have smoked many of the Signatures and one Classic. Thanks to a VERY generous BOTL here I will soon be trying my first WOAM, which I am very excited about.
> 
> Look into a Don Carlos #4 Paul, its a nice small Belicoso, and you can get them for darn near the same cost as Short Stories when you buy them by the box. One of our advertisers here, Billboard tobacco has them for $125 a box currently.
> 
> -Matt-


I wholeheartedly second Matt's #4 recommendation. I smoke a lot of Short Stories, and Don Carlos #3 and #4's. I think that just about anyone who likes the SS would almost certainly love the DonC, but the opposite wouldn't necessarily be true.

I might put it like this: THe SS is a fantastic skirt-over-the-head-the-hell-with-the-curtains quickie, whereas the Don Carols is more like a deep romantic lovemaking sesssion that just doesn't take very long. They're both incredible, and never to be turned down, but some people may still have their preference. Me, I never turn down either.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I love the Hemingway Short Story and the Classic. Just got a 5 pack of DC #2 from famous smoke and as soon as a get over this GD cold I'll be lighten em up!


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> I might put it like this: THe SS is a fantastic skirt-over-the-head-the-hell-with-the-curtains quickie


You either like women with long skirts or short torsos.

While I enjoy both the Hemingway and DC lines, the DCs do more for me.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I smoked the Short Storys last summer and quickly bought a box. The only problem with the Short Story is it burns hot so you have to hit it lightly especially toward the end. I found that if I take a big hit, the smoke gets hot and the rest of it is ruined no matter how much purging I try. A bigger smoke seems to respond to purging whereas a shorter smoke gets hot, stays hot and you can't get that burning copper taste out of the cigar.


----------



## Light-Up Time (Feb 18, 2005)

Don Carlos is a different blend than the Hemingway line.... when I started getting into the whole fuente experience... i started with the green bands..then moved on to the hemingways.... then the don carlos line...then finally OpusX... a great ride it was!!! 
one thing for sure... NOBODY does cameroon like the fuentes!
g


----------



## InfrnalSky (Apr 24, 2004)

I really enjoy the Hemms, but not really the Don Carlos. Actually, I have never had a DC that I really enjoyed. I have a box of the Hemm Best Sellers and these get better and better with age. However, I do believe the DCs have a much better aging potential due to their being a much fuller cigar. 

Eddie


----------

